# Alston = Bipolar cry baby



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Bad news for Rap fans - seems like missing out on <b>Ben Gordon and Devin Harris</b> has far reaching implications besides missing out two fine young talents at the PG spot.

Babs was forced to go after Rafer - who is plenty talented and capable physically - however he has so much baggage that we (rap fans) can not expect him to be anything more than a streaky more disruptive Ron artest.

It seems more and more apparent that Rafer will allow himself to be coached TO A POINT and then he will become abusive (this is done to set a precedent in an effort to dissuade further critical viewpoints). The last apology seemed genuine but it is evident that rafer is a <b>total head case</b> if he is only days removed from the last punishment and is still carrying on like this.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

About Bipolar:

What are the symptoms of bipolar disorder?

Bipolar disorder is often difficult to recognize and diagnose. It causes a person to have a <b>high level of energy, grandiose thoughts or ideas, and impulsive or reckless behavior</b>. These symptoms may feel good to a person, which may <b>lead to denial</b> that there is a problem.

Another reason bipolar disorder is difficult to diagnose is that its symptoms may appear to be part of another illness or attributed to other problems, such as substance abuse, poor school performance, or <b>trouble in the workplace</b>.

• Excessive energy, activity, restlessness, racing thoughts and rapid talking 
• <b>Denial that anything is wrong </b>
• Extreme "high" or euphoric feelings — a person may feel "on top of the world" and nothing, including bad news or tragic events, can change this "happiness." 
• Easily irritated or distracted 
• Decreased need for sleep – an individual may last for days with little or no sleep without feeling tired. 
• Unrealistic beliefs in one’s ability and powers — a person may experience feelings of exaggerated confidence or unwarranted optimism. This can lead to overly ambitious work plans and the belief that nothing can stop him or her from accomplishing any task... 
• <b>Uncharacteristically poor judgment</b> — a person may make poor decisions which may lead to unrealistic involvement in activities, meetings and deadlines, reckless driving, spending sprees and foolish business ventures. 
• Sustained period of behavior that is different from usual — a person may dress and/or act differently than he or she usually does, become a collector of various items, become indifferent to personal grooming, become obsessed with writing, or experience delusions. 
• Unusual sexual drive 
• Abuse of drugs, particularly cocaine, alcohol or sleeping medications 
• <b>Provocative, intrusive or aggressive behavior</b> — a person may become enraged or paranoid if his or her grand ideas are stopped or excessive social plans are refused.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice thread charlz.
And I am starting to agree with you.
Isn't this like the 2nd game that he has started since coming back from that suspension?
It's mind boggling.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

We've got to stick it out with Rafer. Help him get better in both game and mind. That kind of sickness is some serious stuff, and I think he's worth the time.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Ron Artest actually does have bipolar disorder, not sure about Rafer though. He needs to shut up and play, he's blowing up much more often than Artest ever has.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Nice thread charlz.
> And I am starting to agree with you.
> Isn't this like the 2nd game that he has started since coming back from that suspension?
> It's mind boggling.


I mean think of it in 3 months Rafer:

- MIA 2nd 1/2 Cleveland (tonight)
- suspended for something inside of a practice with his own teammates
- threatened retirement at the start of a 6 yr 30 million dollar contract.

----------

What a waste this guy is so good some nights - it is very unlikely he realize his potential.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ron Artest never blew up in practice though. Rafer seems to have problems with criticism. He probably takes it as someone being negative with him, when in reality, they are trying to help him improve.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Ron Artest never blew up in practice though. Rafer seems to have problems with criticism. He probably takes it as someone being negative with him, when in reality, they are trying to help him improve.


Definately.
Sam Mitchell likes Rafer a lot I think, he can see the potential in him, but it just hurts that Rafer isn't going to realize that potential.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Ron Artest never blew up in practice though.


Actually he did, the Pacers organization just does a good job of keeping these things in house (unlike the Raptors organization). People who should know these things say he refused to get on the team plane after a playoff game in Miami last year, and that the story about him wanting a couple of games off to work on his album was made up, the real reason he got suspended was that he got into a fight with Jermaine O'Neal in practice.

But I agree with what you said about Alston being unable to take criticism. Sam Mitchell seems like a tough coach to play for and that explains why Alston loses it all the time. Whereas with Artest, he just has a mental disorder so he blows up at random times that don't necessarily have much to do with his coach or his teammates. More often than not it has to do with his family.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> We've got to stick it out with Rafer. Help him get better in both game and mind. That kind of sickness is some serious stuff, and I think he's worth the time.


I would have thought so - after his (alston 27 years old) last appology; I am thinking "OK THIS GUY GETS IT"... no way.

I mean what is bosh thinking(20 yrs old) ? What is bonner thinking (23 yrs old)? If I am bosh I am thinking more and more "Toronto better get some players over here or I am out".

PG is the last position you want a melt down in.

I am giving alston a scathing indictment - <b>FROM THIS POINT ON I WRITE HIM OFF</b>. He is not there for his team, coach, fans, GM - he could only redeem himself by going a calendar year without missing any practice time or games due to behavior (that is lowered expectations).


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

You accuse Alston of being bipolar, but you're pretty quick to incinerate someone yourself, charlz.

I'm waiting to hear what Mitchell has to say on this one. High probability that this was Alston's spontaneous combustion, episode three this season, but who knows.

If he was upset with the team in the first, he had every reason to be. We played like crap. But so did he. He had a couple (or three) pretty careless turnovers, a few rushed shots (he did make a 20+ second left three, though).


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well it's pretty obvious what happend.
Alston played like ****, 3 turnovers in the first 5 minutes or so in the game we were already down big, and when Sam Mitchell sat him down to talk to him, he blew up. What else could have possibly happend?


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

I am amazed by how many doctors post in these threads. Not only can you diagnose mental disease, but you know its bipolar.

Give me a break. If you think you're actually diagnosing him then you have more grandiose opinions of yourselves than Rafer tends to.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> You accuse Alston of being bipolar, but you're pretty quick to incinerate someone yourself, charlz.


Give me a break you -------- I have not posted one negative thing this season on Rafer -- trying to evaluate the sum of his contribution. Only now have I said this is the final straw.

you insinuation is that I am a "knee jerk" poster - there are plenty on the board - I am not one.

He has commited the unforgivable sin - bailing on your team mates.



> Originally posted by <b>cram</b>!
> I am amazed by how many doctors post in these threads. Not only can you diagnose mental disease, but you know its bipolar.
> 
> Give me a break. If you think you're actually diagnosing him then you have more grandiose opinions of yourselves than Rafer tends to.


 yeah really it shocking


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

how sad it is to be a Raptors fan....right now I am dreaming of next year,having Alvin Williams back in the line up. That's right Alvin "I got no cartiledge in my Knee" Williams. 

That's not knocking AW, he has the most heart of any Raptor, but that's not much to be looking forward to,


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

Saying Rafer is a screwed up cat is one thing.

Diagnosing him as bipolar is just ridiculous.

Don't quit your day-job buddy.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TRON</b>!
> how sad it is to be a Raptors fan....right now I am dreaming of next year,having Alvin Williams back in the line up. That's right Alvin "I got no cartiledge in my Knee" Williams.
> 
> That's not knocking AW, he has the most heart of any Raptor, but that's not much to be looking forward to,


Is it even 100% that he's going to be back?
He might never be able to play again.

We really him though, he could provide the consistancy on the offensive and defensive end that we are lacking right now.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cram</b>!
> Saying Rafer is a screwed up cat is one thing.
> 
> Diagnosing him as bipolar is just ridiculous.
> ...


well I know that could not have been directed at my brilliant diagnosys. I can only draw upon what I have seen and you can call him co-dependant or bipolar or whatever....

the bottom line is this guy has extra-ordinary talent and feel for the game and it is being wasted because his is a <b>whack job</b>.


----------



## ericthegreat (Jan 23, 2005)

Alston's frustration is not wrong - we were playing like crap. But you just can't get really mad every time the team plays poorly. you didn't see anyone blowing up. 

I'm willing to accept that the first two times Alston got really mad and blew up were just isolated incidents and he really learned from them. But we can't have a point guard who periodically does this. It just can't happen. As well as he's playing this season, he hurts the team quite a bit when he does it. 

How long can we stick with Alston? Do we have any options apart from Alston?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

where any of you there? Ya i will admit it is kinda annoying seeing this, but come on we have to stick thorugh this, at least he cares about our team unlike VC who just dogged it and said nothing. Which would you rather have Alston do?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

lol it amazes me how ppl on here talk like they know rafer personaly & were in the raps locker room to build up enough hate for the guy when in reality none of yall like the rest of us don't have a clue on what really going on..1st sign of trouble and ppl want him gone if the raps won tonight it would be water under the bridge 





flip flop fans


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> lol it amazes me how ppl on here talk like they know rafer personaly & were in the raps locker room to build up enough hate for the guy when in reality none of yall like the rest of us don't have a clue on what really going on..1st sign of trouble and ppl want him gone if the raps won tonight it would be water under the bridge
> 
> flip flop fans


Well, we didn't need to know what went on in the locker room, because Alston didn't spend much time in there. He apparently stormed out of Gund Arena during the fourth quarter, possibly to avoid being around team mates and coaches following the loss.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=250208005


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> Give me a break you -------- I have not posted one negative thing this season on Rafer -- trying to evaluate the sum of his contribution. Only now have I said this is the final straw.
> 
> you insinuation is that I am a "knee jerk" poster - there are plenty on the board - I am not one.
> ...


Didn't you call Araujo a complete bust and a wasted pick before he even got consistent minutes this season?

I'm not trying to get into a spat with you but that's two players on the team you've "written-off", and I wonder who's next.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Didn't you call Araujo a complete bust and a wasted pick before he even got consistent minutes this season?
> ...



Yes I did - and we still don't know if he is a player. For the record I think Babs regrets not trading down and getting Harrison or picking up more sure things like Jameer or Iggy.


Problem with Skip is he *can* play but has done 3-4 things in the last few months that most players do not even do in an entire career.

(in terms of letting down his team).


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> Yes I did - and we still don't know if he is a player. For the record I think Babs regrets not trading down and getting Harrison or picking up more sure things like Jameer or Iggy.
> 
> 
> ...


Babcock did try to trade down, it just wasn't happening. Golden State and Utah wanted Hoffa. He also tried to find a way to get Denver's late pick for Jameer, but couldn't get something worked-out. He can't regret what wasn't possible.

I don't think Hoffa is "NBA-ready" but we've seen ability and potential so far and I expect him to be a good player in the future. It's tough to sit and wait when the team is struggling but we need to make sure not to expect too much from him, especially when our rookie coach doesn't seem to know how to use him.

As for Skip, I think he is capable of resolving what's going on right now, but it will take effort from him and from Sam, too. Not to mention the encouragement/advice of his team mates and other coaches. We can't polarize the squabble as if it is only between two people--their problem is the team's problem.

I do expect this to be resolved eventually but the culture of the team won't change for the better just because Vince is gone. It's going to take work and time. I have little doubt that a better overall attitude within the team would lessen the strife between Rafer and Sam right now, possibly to the point where we wouldn't even know about it. I hope the healing process is something that is going-on right now and we can look back at these incidents as growing pains and not signs of the ultimate cataclysm to come.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Well watching this team play defense has me concerned - it is a glaring flaw wich is re-enforcing a negative mindset for the Raps. 

An interesting stat would be what percentage of the time do the Raps have a lead in all their games?

50% 30% 14%

Seems to me like they are ALWAYS PLAYING from behind. They seem to get back in games because they rope-a-dope teams into a false sense of security.

=====
What to do?
1. lean on Rafer - they have to make a return on his contract - he has be made to conform
2. tank the season - get another young player around bosh to offer hope (with Philly and TO's Pick both likely to be lottery)
3. Get Sam a defensive wiz - is Kevin O'neil still available?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, we didn't need to know what went on in the locker room, because Alston didn't spend much time in there. He apparently stormed out of Gund Arena during the fourth quarter, possibly to avoid being around team mates and coaches following the loss.
> ...


yea but no reason to hate the guy I'am taking a wait & see aproach before I start pointing fingers we only know as much as the media feeds us


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Everyone here, like everyone in society, has a very limited view of mental illness.

If Rafer is indeed bi-polar, then he is NOT a WHACK-JOB. 

Then he is sick and needs treatment. Not to mention, support and understanding.

Don't view the behaviour of mentally ill people by your own standards for your own behaviour.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

surprise, surprise. some people can't comprehend of what it takes in developing players.

is rafer 'supposedly' taking things way out of context? looks to be like it...but the dude still has the talent to be serviceable NBA point guard and he's still taking the tribals and tribulations that's needed to become that serviceable point guard.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> surprise, surprise. some people can't comprehend of what it takes in developing players.
> 
> is rafer 'supposedly' taking things way out of context? looks to be like it...but the dude still has the talent to be serviceable NBA point guard and he's still taking the tribals and tribulations that's needed to become that serviceable point guard.


I don't think anyone on this board would disagree with you - Rafer can flat out play. And on some nights when he looks to get guys involved he can get 15 assists and dominate both sides of the ball - against elite players.

However an unbroken stallion can not be riden to victory. He needs to get onside and grow the F up.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I love it when people say "tank the season". As if we actually have to TRY and do that. We seem to be doing just fine without trying.

Who knows, if the Raps brass actually made a decision to 'tank' the team would likely screw that up and start winning. Like what happened to Ainge and the Celt's last year. Poor Danny wanted a lotto pick.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Babcock, who spent most of the second half in the locker room talking to Alston, said the two combatants have to work it out.
> 
> "They've got some issues," he said.


http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...le&cid=1107903011780&call_pageid=970599119419



> "Rafer didn't do anything to warrant a suspension at all," Babcock said. "I don't think Rafer is letting the team down at all. They (Mitchell and Alston) have to work on their relationship."


http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Basketball/NBA/Toronto/2005/02/08/924624-ap.html


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> I love it when people say "tank the season". As if we actually have to TRY and do that. We seem to be doing just fine without trying.
> 
> Who knows, if the Raps brass actually made a decision to 'tank' the team would likely screw that up and start winning. Like what happened to Ainge and the Celt's last year. Poor Danny wanted a lotto pick.


tank it means:

-if you have a deal for Donny doit
-play young players (they are doing already with hoffa)
-Don't over play bosh - give him set minutes even if game is on the line
- all personel decision are done with the draft and post draft Raps in mind


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

I thought Chuck said that Babs flew in with the team but was not at the game?
did anyone else hear that?
If its true that he was there and talking to Rafer, i feel a lot better about this situation, and i think Babs is a great GM, hes always around the team, and obviously loves the game...which is the way it should be, anyway who is lucky enough to get a dream job like that should take advantage and not forget that they are fan of the game, i would thats for sure

as for Skip...he needs to get his **** together, the fans love him, but they can only support someon so much and for so long, hes eventually going to lose the fans and more importantly his teamates, if this is a reoccuring event...the guy is 28 and not 18 which is how he is treated sometimes

the worst part of it all is that more people are going to think ****chuk is actually right in what he said last week, and its going to encourage him to open his stupid mouth even more


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I posted last night that the Raps can't give up on Rafer, but that was before I heard about last night's events.

I think it is probably in his and the team's best interest that he just packs it in for awhile to get himself figured out. This kind of stuff can't keep happening.

Just imagine him in any other city, they would just throw him away, but Toronto is so desperate for a PG, this has to be a big deal. it is sad that this is the state of the team.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

It's upsetting to see Rafer not getting along with the coach but I think he grow with this team. Giving up on him after a couple of months is ridiculous. Glad to hear that he's not suspended.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Boy this is tough to take as a raps fan and a rafer fan  

i don't know, u could trade him or you could stick it out but i think the fact is, he and mitchell are not going to make it


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Rafer is only a 3-on-3 streetballer who gets confused when there are too many players on the floor. Carefully watch the prime PGs who run their offense like quarterbacks who can also carry the ball if needed. Rafer only confuses the rest of the team with his loss of control of the offense. He can run the floor but he may not have the brains to run a half court offense. He may have some good games but he seems to have a brain meltdown and can't follow the coaches game plans nor retain his skills. Typical of streetballers ..... good luck to Sam and staff.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MonsterBosh</b>!
> Rafer is only a 3-on-3 streetballer who gets confused when there are too many players on the floor. Carefully watch the prime PGs who run their offense like quarterbacks who can also carry the ball if needed. Rafer only confuses the rest of the team with his loss of control of the offense. He can run the floor but he may not have the brains to run a half court offense. He may have some good games but he seems to have a brain meltdown and can't follow the coaches game plans nor retain his skills. Typical of streetballers ..... good luck to Sam and staff.


At times he hasn't shown the ability to see to the end of a sequence and he has trouble resetting the offense, but I think in time he will develop into the player we need him to be. He is more of a transition player than a half-court general, I agree, but that doesn't mean he always will be.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> At times he hasn't shown the ability to see to the end of a sequence and he has trouble resetting the offense, but I think in time he will develop into the player we need him to be. He is more of a transition player than a half-court general, I agree, but that doesn't mean he always will be.


and transition is what we're moving toward anyways. the half court should run through bosh and the pick and roll. he's no steve nash but he'll improve and he'll get the job done. when this team gets running and rolling (next season), Rafer's going to be successful.

expect him to have a good bounce back game against the team that drafted him.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> At times he hasn't shown the ability to see to the end of a sequence and he has trouble resetting the offense, but I think in time he will develop into the player we need him to be. He is more of a transition player than a half-court general, I agree, but that doesn't mean he always will be.


I wish I had the same hope that you do for Rafer .... however when a highly paid starting PG is suspended for 2 games and then benched by the coach, I can't share your magnanimous feelings for Rafer.

Look, you don't pay a 28 year old millions of $$$$ to act like a prima donna highschool kid who's feelings are hurt because the frustrated coach is criticising him for his stupid play. Sam did inadvertantly say something during a press conference about people not getting enough "hugs" when they were kids and their feelings had to be catered to so they could feel good about themselves. If Rafer is looking for affection and understanding, I think he is in the wrong business. Sam does not have enough time to dish out kisses.

If you think the Raptors management has the intention of holding Rafers hand while he goes through some personal crisis with Sam, then you must be in agreement with Rose who calls this all a "soap opera". 

Time to grow up Rafer and do a man's job now, or give back the $$$$5 milllion ....


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

alston shouldn't get the entire blame on this recent situation, mitchell deserves some of this too. dude's still a rookie coach that seems like he hasn't adapted entirely away from the league as a player yet and that's letting him influence his choice of words on some occasions.

but imo both are still trying to adapt to their new environments and both are still doing a good job where progression is concerned.

off topic, 'MonsterBosh' has a nice ring to it.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MonsterBosh</b>!
> 
> 
> I wish I had the same hope that you do for Rafer .... however when a highly paid starting PG is suspended for 2 games and then benched by the coach, I can't share your magnanimous feelings for Rafer.
> ...


GOOD POST.

No one is saying 'give up on rafer' technically the RAPS can't he has a guarenteed contract. I have 'lost hope' for him and expect this until he can go a long period of time under any type of coaching with going AWAL.

Since I have no reason to think he will stay on point I think the franchise needs to consider him as not the answer at PG but <b>another piece</b> - at least he never makes more than 5 mill per season. If this was the <b>grunwald era</b> he would have given him 40 mill over 5 years rather than 29 mil over 6 years.

So if he becomes a back up PG/Depth player/occational combo guard type you can justify it at that salary.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Why is everyone assuming the problem is Mitchell and Alston? I beleive there is some infighting between the players. 

We know Rafer likes to complain about the others? Does anyone know for sure that the practice incident was with Mitchell? Has anyone admitted it was between Rafer and Mitchell? Does anyone if Rafer didn't go at anohter player last night.? Who admitted it was Mitchell and Rafer.

Listen to Rafer's interview tonight - he basically said he had no problems with Mitchell. He said he wanted an apology but not from Sam???? Rafer said he had no problems apologizing to the PLAYERS last time, and he expects an apology this time (but he did not say from Sam) 

I think it's quite amusing that the media is just assuming this is a Sam vs Rafer thing. It's Rafer vs one or a couple of players.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Why is everyone assuming the problem is Mitchell and Alston? I beleive there is some infighting between the players.
> 
> We know Rafer likes to complain about the others? Does anyone know for sure that the practice incident was with Mitchell? Has anyone admitted it was between Rafer and Mitchell? Does anyone if Rafer didn't go at anohter player last night.? Who admitted it was Mitchell and Rafer.
> ...



i missed the pre-game interview thanks to the ******* weather. what did he say?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Why is everyone assuming the problem is Mitchell and Alston? I beleive there is some infighting between the players.
> 
> We know Rafer likes to complain about the others? Does anyone know for sure that the practice incident was with Mitchell? Has anyone admitted it was between Rafer and Mitchell? Does anyone if Rafer didn't go at anohter player last night.? Who admitted it was Mitchell and Rafer.
> ...


Part of Alston's suspension was related to the fact that he accosted teammates in practice about being lackadasical during and after the loss to Charlotte. Whether that was between him and specific players or everyone in general isn't really known.

Recently, though, Sam and Rob have both said outright that the relationship between Rafer and Sam is strained and it is leading to some friction.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> i missed the pre-game interview thanks to the ******* weather. what did he say?


It was a very confusing interview. It just seemed to leave the door open to the real possibility that there is bigger problems between Rafer and some teammates, then Rafer and Sam. The most revealing comment was "I apologized to the players last time" and I expect an apology this time - it seemed to be independent from Sam.

But once again it was confusing - there was different ways to read into it.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

I didn't hear the Alston interview, but if he expects some kind of apology from teamates then I think he should reevaluate his position on the team. I can imagine somebody like Rose telling Rafer that he should stop hogging the ball and dribbling like a Globetrotter because that wastes time and the offense cannot be properly reset. If he thinks Rose or Marshall will do any apologizing he has got his head screwed on wrong.

Alston could not seem to adjust his mindset once the offense was broken and went on his merry way to the chagrin of Sam and everybody else. However in this last game with Milwaukee, he seemed to be dishing of the ball rather well for the first half, and then nothing even though his stats were good. 

NBA teams play grinding statistical offensive patterns and there is no room for hotshoting around to showcase your dribbling skills. You can't coach players who regress back to the playground or get bored with the game if they don't have the ball in their hands. I've played with too many of those jerks and it get's annoying watching them make fools of themselves and losing the game for you while everybody runs back and forth for nothing.

Alston must decide if he wants to be a productive player or just an expensive future benchwarmer. Even at 28 years old, he still has a lot to learn about NBA basketball ... unless his basketball IQ is topped out.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Why is everyone assuming the problem is Mitchell and Alston? I beleive there is some infighting between the players.


Have any of the other players gone AWAL?

did rose cry when he was demoted?

That night in Boston when woods was on the recieving end of the same lecture - he was contrite and appologetic SKIP on the other hand contemplated retirement.

Mitch is a hot head - no doubt but he is the coach he is entitled.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> 
> Mitch is a hot head - no doubt but he is the coach he is entitled.


Sam sounds very diminished in his post-game press meetings and seems to be backpedalling a lot to defuse the problems he is encountering. I suspect that Babcock has informed Sam that he must bring the team together or else. 

Sam has got a bunch of multi-millionaires who are working half-shift only playing easy offense while lagging on defense. Sure they look like they are trying on defense, but that's not good enough to win when your defense brains are not working well. It's easy to run around and shoot buckets, but it takes real brains to play defense as a team. Playing defense is tough and can be very embarrasing at times, but the better teams know how to work together as a defensive unit .... something the Raptors have not mastered.

The coach can have the team work on defense in practices, but it takes a special talent to play defense well ... and it's not something you pick up in the schoolyard. Good college players are trained to play defense or they sit if they can't do it. Sometimes just watch the player's footwork rather than watching where the ball is going. You will be surprised what you see if you are a true basketball aficionado.

You can't practice your defense during a game, it's got to be there and the coach expects it to be there. Otherwise he gets rather p!ssed when lazy multi-millionaires quit on him and threaten his survival as a coach. Remember O'Neill ??!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MonsterBosh</b>!
> Remember O'Neill ??!!!


Completely different. O'Neill picked favourites, straight up. We saw this with Lamond Murray and Vince Carter this season. L-train just rode the bench last year along with just about every non-starter (for no reason other than KO is a moron), while VC continually played 40+ minutes a night, Michael Freakin Curry played significant minutes, and KO sucked up to both of them hard in interviews (Rose too).

KO fell apart halfway through the season. Sam doesn't take crap from anyone, not even Vince. As for Rafer, they're obviously not on the same page right now, but they're gonna make progress, Rafer's gonna be all right, and Sam's gonna have his job next year.

And just for the record, Chris Bosh isn't gonna demand a trade, and Matt Bonner's not going to Boston.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

You wish .....


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MonsterBosh</b>!
> You wish .....


Just like you wish everything was going wrong... for some reason... I dunno about people like you and Feschuk.

I'm a pretty pessimistic person in real life, too... and I consider myself a pretty objective basketball fan too.

But I have patience, I know that it's not the end of the world and this isn't the last basketball season ever. Some people expect way too much out of this team right now, and it turns into unwarranted hate towards guys like Rafer and Sam. Give this team a chance, don't pull a Vince.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Currently, everything is going wrong, and I certainly am not desolate and pessimistic. I am only coping by objectively analyzing the situation to the best of my knowledge. No hate here .... just calling it as I see it. The team is a mess, and some of the high-priced veterans cannot be counted upon to turn things around. That's a fact that cannot be glossed over.

Sorry if I can't join in to your "patience" and "faith" about the Raptor team. They need a big overhaul, and their management knows this if they are going to present a viable product for the fans who need their faith reinforced with victories and hopes of championships. 

The Raptors are going to be a 3 - 4 year project, and I think it's fair to discuss the consequences on this forum. If you have a problem with that, then perhaps you should not read my posts (use the Ignore function) to save your positive feelings. I don't want to make life difficult for you but I think I have a legitimate pov on the Raptors. As a matter of fact, I look forward to the coming changes to refresh this tired, unathletic team that cannot play both offense and defence for a full 48 minutes. I think they call it "productivity improvement" ...... in business.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MonsterBosh</b>!
> Currently, everything is going wrong, and I certainly am not desolate and pessimistic. I am only coping by objectively analyzing the situation to the best of my knowledge. No hate here .... just calling it as I see it. The team is a mess, and some of the high-priced veterans cannot be counted upon to turn things around. That's a fact that cannot be glossed over.
> 
> Sorry if I can't join in to your "patience" and "faith" about the Raptor team. They need a big overhaul, and their management knows this if they are going to present a viable product for the fans who need their faith reinforced with victories and hopes of championships.
> ...


You don't piss me off, so I won't put you on ignore. But I will say... I feel bad for you. Hopefully someone else can join you in that little hole... gimme a shout when you see the light.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Here is a pretty good article about that Aston situation.

http://www.canada.com/sports/basketball/raptorsstory.html?id=decdd78a-eb11-46a4-847d-329e88c8a563

Fankly, I think Raptors management is crazy to appease him and let him get away with nonsense like walking out of games without repurcussion.


----------

